# Campanelli Landscaping NY



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

I am looking for any body who was or who does sub work for them???

Looking for a little input on them. THANKS!


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

whats the name and where are they from? you going to beusing them for sub work?


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

They called me, pre season, looking for a contractor to plow a small com. site, they gave me the numbers $$ that they pay, the $$ seemed in line because I do sites on both sides of this lot, ( my travel time would be like 1 min.) and so I signed there contract & pricing. there billing is a little strainge, and very slow! just looking to see if there is a big red light on in the sky,


----------



## Kona (Feb 8, 2006)

Doing small commercial properties as well. Very Nice people, pay within 30 days. paperwork is chaos, but if done correct there is a quick turn around on payment.


----------

